# sub work in the philly area



## bank32 (Dec 16, 2005)

Looking for sub work in the Philadelphia area. Thanks Al


----------



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

*snow sub*

give me a call my name is tom might be able to help.215 407 8529


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

How are you equipped and what part of the philly area do you work in. Are you willing to go into the montgomery or bucks county areas?


----------



## bank32 (Dec 16, 2005)

sunriseturf said:


> How are you equipped and what part of the philly area do you work in. Are you willing to go into the montgomery or bucks county areas?


Yes willing to go outside philly. I have 03 F250 7.5 blade & tailgate spreader. I plowed for septa as a sub for about 10 years. My cell # is (267)716-6982.


----------

